# Pet armor reaction?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

No advice, I'm just sorry for Jess and you


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

We had a problem with fleas in late September. 

Frontline apparently doesn't work here in NC, and maybe now in VA as well? If it's the same active ingredient in pet armor, I'm not surprised if the fleas continue... You need a different strategy. 

I was horrified about the fleas. My dogs had been frontlined every 15th of the month all their lives (Heartgard is on the 1st), and all of a sudden we had fleas...here's how we returned to a flea-free household.

1. For Pericles, who is young and strong, I started Nexgard immediately, on the 23rd of that month. The vet said that since one is topical and one ingested, this was OK. He had hotspots/ staph infections in a few places, and took antibiotics for 3 weeks. He also had a flea + antiseptic bath at the vet's the same day he started the Nexgard.

2. For Jupiter, who is elderly and in very delicate health: first I gave two doses of Capstar three days apart. It works immediately, as in within an hour. Then when he managed this, I gave Nexgard several days later. The theory behind this strategy was that the Nexgard lasts a long time, and is stronger (?) and I was worried about it -- but the fleas were a non-starter as well. I kept combing until no fleas. 

3. Wash all bedding. Twice or three times. Vacuum like a maniac every day and empty the dust outside. 

Some of my neighbors use the seresto collar (on their Cavalier King Charles Spaniels) and say they have had no problems. Somehow I don't like the idea of the collar, so went for the ingestible.


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

I don't care for the collar solution either, but that was the vets next suggestion and I'd heard great things about the collar and was desperate! LOL.

So did Pericles get the hot spots from a reaction to the fleas themselves then? That could be our problem. I've just never seen such a reaction to fleas before. Maybe that's why the antibiotics don't work if the fleas just weren't under control yet.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Yes, according to the vet, and the groomer, the "hot spots" on Pericles were a combination of reaction/ allergy to flea bites, and staph infection, mostly from him biting at them. An area on his flank actually was small, maybe a few individual marks over an inch or so, but rather raw.That's why they wanted to get rid of the fleas, have the treatment bath, and do the antibiotics all at once. I am happy to say that this worked. The vet made a point of saying that the antibiotics should be continued for 3 full weeks, to ensure the infection on the skin was gone.

Just after the bath, I put the collar on Pericles to keep him from biting at the spots, and to give them time to recover. Not 24/7, but when I wasn't actively watching him. I did this for a couple of days and think it helped.

That the spots were a reaction to fleas, compounded by an infection, makes sense to me. Jupiter, who is frail, interestingly had no "hot spots" and we just needed to get rid of fleas.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I can't say too much about the specifics of flea controller resistance in the little buggers since it is such a locally distinctive issue. We use Advantix II and thankfully it still works and our dogs all tolerate it. My mom uses Seresto, and my vet has suggested switching to it, but I can't use it since AKC rules say you can only have one flat buckle type or Martingale type collar on the dog in a trial. Since you can't remove and replace the Seresto collar it isn't practical for me.

I do agree wholeheartedly with marialydia about using the cone of shame to keep your dog(s) from picking at the hotspots to give a chance for them to heal without constant picking. I hope this all clears quickly.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

For what it's worth, I'm horribly sensitive to flea bites myself. One bite gives me hives/rash, and I have to take a Benadryl and use something topical or I'll go nuts from the itching. So I'd imagine if I was a dog I'd end up with nasty hotspots. 

My severe reaction is part of the reason Hans stays on an oral treatment (we use Trifexis) year round. My parents had issues with Frontline not working here in FL as well, and we tried a different topical treatment on Hans before switching to Trifexis, but he still had fleas with the topical. I can't remember which it was, though.


----------

